# Genital licking...



## Metro

I got my first pair of rats in December. I don't know how old they are, but I got them separately when they were both young (the blue one seems a couple of months older than the white albino). They get along well and are friendly to me. I have enjoyed observing them and reading up on rat behavior online, but there is one thing they do that baffles me.

Starting 2 months ago, the white rat starting going behind the blue one and licking her genitals. This happens multiple times a day every single day. One instance of this behavior can last as long as 5 minutes and the blue one usually doesn't run away or seem to care. The blue one lifts up her rump in response by standing on the tip toes of her hind legs, but does not arch her back.

I never see the blue one lick the white rat in this way and neither of them spend much time licking their own private parts. I also have never seen either of them mount each other or do the lordosis pose. Not sure which of them is the dominant one. Photo of this behavior attached. Any ideas?


----------



## mzunderstood09

I am going to assume they are both females. I am actually taking an Animal Behavior class at my university and in dogs and cats that is usually a dominance thing. It's better than fighting I think. My older female dog usually sniffs and humps at the other, younger female dog, which is a sign of dominance. So it might be that, but I'm just speculating.


----------



## Kiko

Yup it's a dominance issue.

Some rats will pin others and groom them furiously, others will fight, some lick each others bits!, and in some cases female rats will mount and hump other female rats.


----------



## Metro

Yes, both females (should have mentioned that!). I suppose it's better than humping, haha.


----------



## kaylovesherratties

Maybe they're lesbian rats


----------



## aurag2

kaylovesherratties said:


> Maybe they're lesbian rats


....Seriously -_-


----------



## kaylovesherratties

....Sorry it was only a little joke


----------



## Maiden

I thought it was amusing. They have gay ducks, why not lesbian rats? ;D

I am no expert but it's my opinion you shouldn't be too worried. Neither rat seems to be hurting the other and if it is a dominance thing then there are worse things they could be doing, like fighting and biting. I had dogs that had a problem like this. They stopped once the two got older.


----------



## shawnalaufer

My females do this all the time. Chelsea tends to the mounter so I assume she is the dominate female even though Aniston is older! Its so funny!
I thought this was gonna be a post about males and their genital licking, which I happened to witness multiple times. GROSS, LOL!


----------

